# Jumbone?



## TiffanyPartyOf8 (Jul 14, 2011)

My husband bought a large Jumbone but the package says "For adult dogs only". When exactly is he considered an adult? He's 80 lbs. (and 8.5 months old, not 7 like I originally thought) Is this safe?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I think you're fine to feed it age-wise, but read the fine print on the package. I bought an edible bone for Ranger once and after eating it in 20 minutes, he went insane. He was sooo crazy 3 hours and then had the runs for the next day. Turns out the packaging said,"Contains 30% of an adult dog's WEEKLY calories"! No wonder he was crazy! If you are going to give it to him, supervise him closely. If he's making short work of it, offer him some cheese or liver snaps (or toss them to him a little ways away from the bone so he gets up to get it) and then take the bone when he isn't looking. Never take a bone without offering something better in return.

In future, look at getting marrow bones or knuckle bones (either raw from the grocery store or from a good petstore), elk antlers, or the opaque nylabones. They're better bang for your buck (last for months) and are generally better for the dog, too.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Ranger said:


> I think you're fine to feed it age-wise, but read the fine print on the package. I bought an edible bone for Ranger once and after eating it in 20 minutes, he went insane. He was sooo crazy 3 hours and then had the runs for the next day. Turns out the packaging said,"Contains 30% of an adult dog's WEEKLY calories"! No wonder he was crazy! If you are going to give it to him, supervise him closely. If he's making short work of it, offer him some cheese or liver snaps (or toss them to him a little ways away from the bone so he gets up to get it) and then take the bone when he isn't looking. Never take a bone without offering something better in return.
> 
> *In future, look at getting marrow bones or knuckle bones (either raw from the grocery store or from a good petstore), elk antlers, or the opaque nylabones. They're better bang for your buck (last for months) and are generally better for the dog, too*.


I'll second this. Many "bones" made for dogs can do a doozy on their tummies. Rawhide, for example. They love them - but most suffer the runs as a result.

My pup received a sterilized bone in her first week home (cleaned, white, no guck to get all over the carpet), and I bought her a Nylabone. She is going to be 11 in September and she STILL has those two bones - and still regularly chews them. Talk about good bang for the buck!


----------



## TiffanyPartyOf8 (Jul 14, 2011)

Good to know. I will add those to my list. I don't think he needs anything else to make him crazy. LOL. As soon as the kids get up and call his name, he's a big bundle of energy until he worn out and then he goes and lays down. We're having to teach the kids that if he is playing and goes to lay down, leave him alone he's tired.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

If it's what I'm thinking of, you'll be amazed at how quickly it disappears! I'd say fine give it to him but don't freak out if it lasts only a half an hour like it did with our guy! 80 at his age is a bit high, make sure he's on grown up food so he doesn't grow too much more. My guy is a big guy too, his dad is big. Maybe your boy has some biggness somewhere in his genes.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Chance and Lucy both _love_ Jumbones. 

Chance has an incredibly sensitive stomach and he does fine with these. momtoMax to so right...they don't last long at all. But they enjoy them so they get them pretty often.


----------



## TiffanyPartyOf8 (Jul 14, 2011)

Man, I meant to weight him at Petsmart. lol. I'll have to take him back up there and check sometime this week. LOL. 80 is what the teenager said lol but he could be wrong. I doubt he weighs that much because I picked him up and put him into the car lol. But he is pretty heavy. We're gonna give him the jumbone tonight and see how it goes but we are definitely going to buy some of the other bones too.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

As others have mentioned, be aware of the calories in the jumbones. There is over 50% of his daily requirement in one jumbone, so if you give him one, you need to skip a meal that day.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> As others have mentioned, be aware of the calories in the jumbones. There is over 50% of his daily requirement in one jumbone, so if you give him one, you need to skip a meal that day.


Will definitely do that from now on. Thanks!


----------



## TiffanyPartyOf8 (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah, he has barely touched his food. He has only eaten about a cup of food since yesterday afternoon? And the only reason he's had that much is because my kids have been feeding him. Like bringing it over and handing it to him as if it were a treat (not sure if they should be doing that? My thought is that it would get him used to people touching his food and his bowl. But maybe he won't figure out that he should be eating from his bowl? He's had a few treats for training. And then he's had a lot of water. But that's all he's had in about 24 hours - a few treats and a cup or so of food) But he hasn't even been home for 24 hours so I guess he's still getting used to the place. When should I worry about him not chowing down?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Dogs are set up metabolically to eat once or twice a week, so don't worry at all. He's probably nervous, excited, and stressed. If he isn't eating in about 4 days, you might want to pursue it.
Meanwhile, be aware that picky eating is LEARNED BEHAVIOR and your kids will have him well on the way to learning it if they don't knock it off! 
Put his food down, leave it for about 15 minutes, pick it back up again. Don't offer him anything else until the next meal time. 
Oh, and NO JUMBONES until he's eating his regular food!!! 




TiffanyPartyOf8 said:


> Yeah, he has barely touched his food. He has only eaten about a cup of food since yesterday afternoon? And the only reason he's had that much is because my kids have been feeding him. Like bringing it over and handing it to him as if it were a treat (not sure if they should be doing that? My thought is that it would get him used to people touching his food and his bowl. But maybe he won't figure out that he should be eating from his bowl? He's had a few treats for training. And then he's had a lot of water. But that's all he's had in about 24 hours - a few treats and a cup or so of food) But he hasn't even been home for 24 hours so I guess he's still getting used to the place. When should I worry about him not chowing down?


----------



## TiffanyPartyOf8 (Jul 14, 2011)

That's what the plan was - put it down and feed him, pick it up but then he wasn't eating and I got worried so it's just been sitting out. I'll start doing that.


----------

